
IMac Touch Interface Shown Off In Apple Patent - samratjp
http://gizmodo.com/5619933/imac-touch-interface-shown-off-in-apple-patent
======
electromagnetic
I'm unsure whether access to 'apps' on an iMac would be a good or bad thing.
It would have to be implemented properly for it not to feel like a douche
commercialization gimmick.

Also if iMac apps couldn't include Flash it would turn Apple into a laughing
stock.

